# Minimum search length problem



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

When using the search this forum dropdown, it requires that you have at least 2 letters for a word.

However, when searching for the show The L Word, it won't allow it, as there isn't enough letters in the word L. Unfortunately, that's the name of the show. There is no way to "lengthen" the search term.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Does searching for "L word" (in quotes) give you the results you're looking for?


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

The TVShow Talk index would probably be helpful.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=199516


----------

